# How much more can we take?



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Irrational protests turning into riots
Overstated virus deaths 
Media gone wild
Food shortages
Shortages of essentials
Crashed economy
A populous at each other's throat
Fake scandals
High unemployment
Social media craziness 
Racial divide based on emotion and not data
Corrupt representation bent on power and self enrichment

This short list took 30 seconds to put together

How much more can we take? Where is the breaking point?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Quite a bit more.
If you had seen that list 3 years ago or so you might of thought only a couple would have turned the boat over.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

Just more hate filled baiting.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Do you have issues with fact based OPs on Wednesdays?


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

Political driven spin.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

No, not really. Joe and Mary Lunchbox don't have time to bicker and troll, they just try to make each day count.
They are allowed to look up and decide what is worth worrying about and how much they can handle without it being political.
You are welcome to be their Wormtongue if they agree though.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

Why do you refer to working people as joe and mary lunchbox?
Sounds a little hillary ish.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

HDRider, several items on your list are not valid - in my opinion. 

I need to feed the dogs and bunnies. Back later.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> HDRider, several items on your list are not valid - in my opinion.
> 
> I need to feed the dogs and bunnies. Back later.


So go feed the dogs and enlighten us when you get back


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

SRSLADE said:


> Political driven spin.


They are Social issues that we are having to deal with. Seems quite a few parents have done a bad job of raising their kids and now we are dealing with the results. Guess that could be considered results of poorly enacted and enforced political polices. Hmm


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

We are in a cold civil war. These are just minor manifestations. A yard full of sicking dogs with no varmints to sick them on soon turns ugly. As a nation, we need a new conquest, a fresh war, to get us off of each others throats. Canada is ripe for picking, it's either going to be us or the Russians, I say take it.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

SRSLADE said:


> Just more hate filled baiting.


Especially


SRSLADE said:


> Political driven spin.


When some aren't true, such as the first 5


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Redlands Okie said:


> They are Social issues that we are having to deal with. Seems quite a few parents have done a bad job of raising their kids and now we are dealing with the results. Guess that could be considered results of poorly enacted and enforced political polices. Hmm


OMG how many generations have heard that?. I guarantee people said that about your generation about my generation


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

barnbilder said:


> We are in a cold civil war. These are just minor manifestations. A yard full of sicking dogs with no varmints to sick them on soon turns ugly. As a nation, we need a new conquest, a fresh war, to get us off of each others throats. Canada is ripe for picking, it's either going to be us or the Russians, I say take it.


Yeah that is quite ugly and ridiculous. Since you can't win a war in 3rd world countries, what makes you think you can win one anywhere?

BTW who is this civil war between?


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

keenataz said:


> Since you can't win a war in 3rd world countries,


Once we stop listening to following leaders like Bush and Obama, I doubt there are many nations that would stand a dogs chance of beating us.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Farmerga said:


> Once we stop listening to following leaders like Bush and Obama, I doubt there are many nations that would stand a dogs chance of beating us.


I hope your kid(s) goes to the next one, and not another one of mine.


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

barnbilder said:


> We are in a cold civil war. These are just minor manifestations. A yard full of sicking dogs with no varmints to sick them on soon turns ugly. As a nation, we need a new conquest, a fresh war, to get us off of each others throats. Canada is ripe for picking, it's either going to be us or the Russians, I say take it.


You want Canada, filled with whining leftist loonies who picked Trudeau as the "leader"? If it was a purchase I'd demand a refund. Yes I am Canadian and I live in Canada. The Canada of today is not the Canada I grew up in.

I'd say focus on straightening house in the US first. The concept of the USA is probably the greatest on earth. You had the greatest generation and defeated Hitler. These young fools today haven't been taught this, have they?

But today in my view, it seems the US is overrun with communist weeds and stinkbugs, too many "laissez faire" wasteful socialist ideals which distract youth from their duty to be good citizens, work hard, be self-responsible and carry on growing up the next generation.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

Farmerga said:


> Once we stop listening to following leaders like Bush and Obama, I doubt there are many nations that would stand a dogs chance of beating us.


We are now being led by hate.
That we can destroy another country is an odd worship.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

SRSLADE said:


> We are now being lead by hate.
> That we can destroy another country is an odd worship.


I personally can't do much to change the fact that Pelosi is in charge of the house. The rest of your post doesn't resemble reality.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

Irish Pixie said:


> I hope your kid(s) goes to the next one, and not another one of mine.


Typical Leftist taking what I said out of context and twisting it to suit their own evil narrative.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

Farmerga said:


> I personally can't do much to change the fact that Pelosi is in charge of the house. The rest of your post doesn't resemble reality.


My post is not political.
Yours is.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

SRSLADE said:


> My post is not political.
> Yours is.


Sure sure.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Farmerga said:


> Typical Leftist taking what I said out of context and twisting it to suit their own evil narrative.


Absolutely not. My kid did go the last war, and it's my wish your kid (and the kids of those that agree with you) do go to the next one. You're the one who indicated that with the right leadership we'd win wars. Evil is not caring if other people's kids go to war as long as yours doesn't. 

And you called me a "Leftist", isn't that name calling? Did I hit a nerve? 

ETA: I demeaned myself by using the word "ilk", it's derogatory. I removed it.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

Irish Pixie said:


> Absolutely not. My kid did go the last war, and it's my wish your kid (and the kids of your ilk) do go to the next one. You're the one who indicated that with the right leadership we'd win wars. Evil is not caring if other people's kids go to war as long as yours doesn't.
> 
> And you called me a "Leftist", isn't that name calling? Did I hit a nerve?


After a member of your ilk said that we couldn't win a war against a 3rd world country. Context matters. Not a name a description. Hit a nerve? If by that you mean that nerve that causes the gag reflex, then yes.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

What we are experiencing is growing pains, and change. Ideas, and ideals bumping into the old guard. I personally don't like it, and wish that it would stop. At the same time I try to step back and look at the big picture. The American Revolution against the British, who were the legal and lawful government at the time, was a pretty big deal. We grew, we changed and we survived. The American Civil War, was a difference of opinion over states rights, and slavery which was a legal practice at the time, was a pretty big deal. We grew, we changed and we survived. The civil rights protests in the 60's was a pretty big deal. We grew, we changed and we survived.

When you are up to your neck in alligators, and snakes, it is hard to remember that the original plan was to drain the swamp. 

We will get through this. The end of the world as we know it, has happened many times before. I have met people in other countries who have gone through much worse than anything we have experienced. Their way of life changed, there currency changed, their type of government changed. They changed, adapted, rode it out, and survived.

There is an old saying, "It will get worse before it gets better". It is an old saying because this has been happening in one way or another for a very long time.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

How weak to imagine that your list is going to break the US. Your list is nothing compared to other times in US history and even in history and in current times in many parts of the world. Get rid of the idiotic racist misogynist divider in-chief and most of the list can be fixed and the US returned to its preeminent place in the world.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

emdeengee said:


> How weak to imagine that your list is going to break the US. Your list is nothing compared to other times in US history and even in history and in current times in many parts of the world. Get rid of the idiotic racist misogynist divider in-chief and most of the list can be fixed and the US returned to its preeminent place in the world.



We did, Obama is gone.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Obama is not the cause of your current crisis. That is all down to Trump except for the virus which is under the control of nature. However his handling of the virus crisis is monumentally stupid, negligent and criminal. As pointed out Obama is gone. Has been for over 3 and a half years. What a baby Trump is. Always blaming someone else for his failures.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

..................A war with China is a distinct possibility given the fact that they 'Think' their technology is\has evolved enough to beat us in 'their' backyard , the South China Sea ! IF , they engage US they will also be confronting Japan as well .
..................The most likely scenario is for China to attack Tiawan to see if we will enter the conflict and test our resolve to help Tiawan and , also , to see if Japan will enter the conflict on Tiawan's side ! 
..................But , China has an 'India' problem currently , so they will be preoccupied with them until they can resolve their border issues and return their focus to the US Navy ! , fordyu


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

Starting WW3 are the thoughts of a real pack of geniuses.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

emdeengee said:


> Obama is not the cause of your current crisis.


He planted the seed that resulted in BLM, the rise of ANTIFA and other criminal activity that our government was/is engaged. Remember there were no BLM terrorists before Obama. ANTIFA was nothing...before Obama. The war on police started.....under Obama.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

emdeengee said:


> Obama is not the cause of your current crisis. That is all down to Trump except for the virus which is under the control of nature. However his handling of the virus crisis is monumentally stupid, negligent and criminal. As pointed out Obama is gone. Has been for over 3 and a half years. What a baby Trump is. Always blaming someone else for his failures.


Every politician from the beginning of time has always blamed someone else for his failures. Under Trump, unemployment has been the lowest in recorded history. The stock market was booming, and we were beginning to recover from the Obama ineptitude. Then the virus hit and the whole world went sideways.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

Who is doing all the political talk in this Darth Sidious like thread.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

At the risk of getting this thread moved to the dark room;

Every single president has made significant changes which have influenced every succeeding president. Some of those changes have been good, some bad. The US is still paying for NAFTA and social programs implemented by previous presidents. 

Obama did more damage to racial equality than any other previous president. When you start a campaign by calling non-supporters racist, it can only go downhill. 
If Al Sharpton had reversed the terms black and white in any of his televised diatribes, he would have gone to jail for hate crimes or inciting unrest.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

fordy said:


> ..................A war with China is a distinct possibility given the fact that they 'Think' their technology is\has evolved enough to beat us in 'their' backyard , the South China Sea ! IF , they engage US they will also be confronting Japan as well .
> ..................The most likely scenario is for China to attack Tiawan to see if we will enter the conflict and test our resolve to help Tiawan and , also , to see if Japan will enter the conflict on Tiawan's side !
> ..................But , China has an 'India' problem currently , so they will be preoccupied with them until they can resolve their border issues and return their focus to the US Navy ! , fordyu


Yes, it's always such a bother deciding who to attack first.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

This thread will be moved in, 3 2 1. Come on don't keep us waiting.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

georger said:


> You want Canada, filled with whining leftist loonies who picked Trudeau as the "leader"? If it was a purchase I'd demand a refund. Yes I am Canadian and I live in Canada. The Canada of today is not the Canada I grew up in.
> 
> I'd say focus on straightening house in the US first. The concept of the USA is probably the greatest on earth. You had the greatest generation and defeated Hitler. These young fools today haven't been taught this, have they?
> 
> But today in my view, it seems the US is overrun with communist weeds and stinkbugs, too many "laissez faire" wasteful socialist ideals which distract youth from their duty to be good citizens, work hard, be self-responsible and carry on growing up the next generation.


Man oh man.

You realize when we were young there was a Trudeau in power. So yeah it is the Canada you grew up in.

The Americans came into W II late and with the help of the British and especially the Russians, it was.

And you realize communists were last millennium's bogey man?

Your old road is rapidly agin'
Please get out of the new one
If you can't lend your hand
For the times they are a-changin'


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Good while it lasted.

Is is sad the ones that will not go to the proper area to discuss politics are the ones who introduce politics in GC threads


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Farmerga said:


> After a member of your ilk said that we couldn't win a war against a 3rd world country. Context matters. Not a name a description. Hit a nerve? If by that you mean that nerve that causes the gag reflex, then yes.


I said that.

Three words, three facts.


Viet Nam
Afghanistan
Iraq
And my response was to a person suggesting invading Canada.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

HDRider said:


> Good while it lasted.
> 
> Is is sad the ones that will not go to the proper area to discuss politics are the ones who introduce politics in GC threads


Like this, seems it is your guys doing it



Farmerga said:


> He planted the seed that resulted in BLM, the rise of ANTIFA and other criminal activity that our government was/is engaged. Remember there were no BLM terrorists before Obama. ANTIFA was nothing...before Obama. The war on police started.....under Obama.


or this



Danaus29 said:


> Obama did more damage to racial equality than any other previous president. When you start a campaign by calling non-supporters racist, it can only go downhill.


or this one



Farmerga said:


> Once we stop listening to following leaders like Bush and Obama, I doubt there are many nations that would stand a dogs chance of beating us.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

I have seen a lot of videos on YouTube, via Facebook and so on of black Americans speaking out against the crime that accompanies the protests and in some cases the protests themselves. 

What we are seeing with toppling monuments, looting and burning stores etc is a minority within a minority. 

We need someone with a cool head, a big set of brass ones, and a carrot attached to a great big stick to take the lead and guide us out of this mess. Unfortunately that ain't Trump. Biden either. So we will wallow in this feces for awhile.

But we will come out of it. There are too many good, smart and tough people of all stripes in this country not to.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Step back and look at the big picture. We have not been at this nation building thing for very long. In Santa Fe, New Mexico, there is a church that had been open for 500 years, when the pilgrims landed at Plymouth Rock.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

keenataz said:


> Like this, seems it is your guys doing it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Way to take all of that out of context. Not at all unexpected.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I guess you could say the US is experiencing teenage growing pains. I hope the tide doesn't turn so far that we, as a country, cannot stand together and emerge better for the future. Our children and grandchildren depend on our unity.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Danaus29 said:


> I guess you could say the US is experiencing teenage growing pains. I hope the tide doesn't turn so far that we, as a country, cannot stand together and emerge better for the future. Our children and grandchildren depend on our unity.


Yep.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

Danaus29 said:


> I guess you could say the US is experiencing teenage growing pains. I hope the tide doesn't turn so far that we, as a country, cannot stand together and emerge better for the future. Our children and grandchildren depend on our unity.


I don't know, the goals are too far apart. It isn't like he wants Italian for dinner, and she wants Mexican, so, they just go to the Greek place. One group wants freedom, one wants authoritarianism under mob rule. One wants lawfulness one wants anarchy.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Farmerga said:


> Way to take all of that out of context. Not at all unexpected.


How I posted your actual quotes? Seriously, I did not alter them, they are direct quotes from you and complete quotes which seem very political. Which HD was complaining about


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

keenataz said:


> How I posted your actual quotes? Seriously, I did not alter them, they are direct quotes from you and complete quotes which seem very political. Which HD was complaining about


In response to quotes from you and others. They were not spontaneous political utterings.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

georger said:


> You want Canada, filled with whining leftist loonies who picked Trudeau as the "leader"? If it was a purchase I'd demand a refund. Yes I am Canadian and I live in Canada. The Canada of today is not the Canada I grew up in.
> 
> I'd say focus on straightening house in the US first. The concept of the USA is probably the greatest on earth. You had the greatest generation and defeated Hitler. These young fools today haven't been taught this, have they?
> 
> But today in my view, it seems the US is overrun with communist weeds and stinkbugs, too many "laissez faire" wasteful socialist ideals which distract youth from their duty to be good citizens, work hard, be self-responsible and carry on growing up the next generation.


This one was definitely worth a repost.
Well thought out Georger, LOL.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

GTX63 said:


> This one was definitely worth a repost.
> Well thought out Georger, LOL.


Or how about this.

Canada is the greatest country in the world. Made up of many types of people from the world over. We have a wonderful system of medicare. We have a high literacy rate. Canada has never had slaves. Canadians are a very generous and giving people, as many Americans found out on 9/11. We have welcomed many Americans through the years, from the Underground Railway to young men avoiding Viet Nam. Yup seems like Canada is a pretty darn good place to live.

Also you may notice we haven't had too many riots.

or this

https://www.usnews.com/news/best-countries/quality-of-life-rankings

*Quality of Life Rankings*










*Canada*
#1 in Quality of Life Rankings

No Change in Rank from 2019



READ MORE 
Canada takes up about two-fifths of the North American continent, making it the second-largest country in the world after Russia. The country is sparsely populated, with most of its 35.5 million residents living within 125 miles of the U.S. border. Canada’s expansive wilderness to the north plays a large role in Canadian identity, as does the country’s reputation of welcoming immigrants.

*GDP*
$1.7 trillion
*POPULATION*
37.1 million
*GDP PER CAPITA, PPP*
$49,690
Or this


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

georger said:


> You want Canada, filled with whining leftist loonies who picked Trudeau as the "leader"? If it was a purchase I'd demand a refund. Yes I am Canadian and I live in Canada. The Canada of today is not the Canada I grew up in.
> 
> I'd say focus on straightening house in the US first. The concept of the USA is probably the greatest on earth. You had the greatest generation and defeated Hitler. These young fools today haven't been taught this, have they?
> 
> But today in my view, it seems the US is overrun with communist weeds and stinkbugs, too many "laissez faire" wasteful socialist ideals which distract youth from their duty to be good citizens, work hard, be self-responsible and carry on growing up the next generation.


You should reread it for clarification.
Your red butt hissy is with your fellow Canadian, George, I believe.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

The colony of New France, founded in the early 1600s, was the first major settlement in what is now Canada. Slavery was a common practice in the territory. When New France was conquered by the British in 1759, records revealed that approximately 3,600 enslaved people had lived in the settlement since its beginnings.2 The vast majority of them were Indigenous (often called Panis3), but Black enslaved people were also present because of the transatlantic slave trade.

Slavery continued after the British conquest of New France in 1763. The territory was eventually renamed British North America, and Black enslaved people came to replace Indigenous enslaved people. 

https://humanrights.ca/story/the-story-of-slavery-in-canadian-history


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

keenataz said:


> *How* I posted your actual quotes? Seriously, I did not alter them, they are direct quotes from you and complete quotes which seem very political. Which HD was complaining about


That was answered already: *context*


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

HDRider said:


> Irrational protests turning into riots
> Overstated virus deaths
> Media gone wild
> Food shortages
> ...



HDRider, you forgot one.
Contact tracing apps


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> HDRider, you forgot one.
> Contact tracing apps


I forgot Cancel Culture too.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Afghanistan and Vietnam are a little tougher, they are populated by people that know the terrain, and are firmly entrenched, and are no strangers to guerilla warfare. The only people that would fit that bill in Canada have already been mostly annihilated by class warfare and the crippling poverty and addiction it brings with it. The ones that made it through imperial conquest, slavery, and forced assimilation anyway.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

HDRider said:


> The colony of New France, founded in the early 1600s, was the first major settlement in what is now Canada. Slavery was a common practice in the territory. When New France was conquered by the British in 1759, records revealed that approximately 3,600 enslaved people had lived in the settlement since its beginnings.2 The vast majority of them were Indigenous (often called Panis3), but Black enslaved people were also present because of the transatlantic slave trade.
> 
> Slavery continued after the British conquest of New France in 1763. The territory was eventually renamed British North America, and Black enslaved people came to replace Indigenous enslaved people.
> 
> https://humanrights.ca/story/the-story-of-slavery-in-canadian-history


Umm Canada was founded in 1867. A little bit later. Might want to check up on your history. And you know what, I expected this response from you.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

keenataz said:


> Umm Canada was founded in 1867. A little bit later. Might want to check up on your history. And you know what, I expected this response from you.


Are you sure that you aren't just out on a temporary permission slip from the queen? Don't you have to genuflect or send some tribute annually?


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Hiro said:


> Are you sure that you aren't just out on a temporary permission slip from the queen? Don't you have to genuflect or send some tribute annually?


Nope and even with your insults. We never had slaves. We never owned human beings.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

keenataz said:


> Nope and even with your insults. We never had slaves. We never owned human beings.


Neither have I. So, what was your point?


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Hiro said:


> Neither have I. So, what was your point?


Your country certainly did. Kind of a bad thing.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

keenataz said:


> Your country certainly did. Kind of a bad thing.


Kind of funny coming from a subject of the British Crown, don't you think?


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

HDRider said:


> How much more can we take? Where is the breaking point?


So what action do you recommend we take?


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Hiro said:


> Kind of funny coming from a subject of the British Crown, don't you think?


You know that reply really is getting pretty pathetic. 
But again no slaves in Canada. Kind of proud of that.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

mnn2501 said:


> So what action do you recommend we take?


Post on Internet forums.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

keenataz said:


> You know that reply really is getting pretty pathetic.
> But again no slaves in Canada. Kind of proud of that.


You should look more closely.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

keenataz said:


> You know that reply really is getting pretty pathetic.
> But again no slaves in Canada. Kind of proud of that.


Just native oppression and a blackface manboy!


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

JeffreyD said:


> Just native oppression and a blackface manboy!


You too my fried. Remember the trail of tears? Fine moment.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

keenataz said:


> But again *no slaves in Canada*.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slavery_in_Canada

*"Slavery in Canada* includes both that practised by First Nations from earliest times and that under European colonization. While Britain did not ban the institution of slavery in present-day Canada (and the rest of the British colonies) until 1833, the practice of slavery in Canada ended through case law;"


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Canada confederated in 1867, years after the British Empire outlawed slavery. Try, try again.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

keenataz said:


> You too my fried. Remember the trail of tears? Fine moment.


Fried?
I wasn't even alive then, and my ancestors had zero to do with that, nice try. Your First Nations issue is current isn't it? 
Blackface...and native oppression...things to be proud of for sure....


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

keenataz said:


> Remember the trail of tears?


As it occurred in the 1830's, I am almost certain that NO ONE remembers it.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

Redlands Okie said:


> They are Social issues that we are having to deal with. Seems quite a few parents have done a bad job of raising their kids and now we are dealing with the results. Guess that could be considered results of poorly enacted and enforced political polices. Hmm





keenataz said:


> OMG how many generations have heard that?. I guarantee people said that about your generation about my generation






So you see the problem also. Generation of parents raising kids the same way. Guess someone needs to explain to all these parents how wrong they were. Maybe burn their stores down, loot their property. Beat some of them up or worse. Some perhaps will just block the streets while they signal their good intention. Pass a few more laws to “fix” the problem. It will need to done for a few more generations and this will be solved. Looking back on history, best of luck.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

emdeengee said:


> How weak to imagine that your list is going to break the US. Your list is nothing compared to other times in US history and even in history and in current times in many parts of the world. Get rid of the idiotic racist misogynist divider in-chief and most of the list can be fixed and the US returned to its preeminent place in the world.


The last chief just enabled and helped others to continue to mistreat and take advantage of the USA. Not to mention a some silly in country issues. All the chiefs have problems but I would rather not have that kind of chief again also.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

emdeengee said:


> Obama is not the cause of your current crisis. That is all down to Trump except for the virus which is under the control of nature. However his handling of the virus crisis is monumentally stupid, negligent and criminal. As pointed out Obama is gone. Has been for over 3 and a half years. What a baby Trump is. Always blaming someone else for his failures.


Yes, the handling of the virus crises has some issues. Lots of preventive actions were NOT taken by governors and on down the list of the government. Not one single reason they could not have. 
.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

SRSLADE said:


> Starting WW3 are the thoughts of a real pack of geniuses.


Talk to china.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

keenataz said:


> Man oh man.
> 
> You realize when we were young there was a Trudeau in power. So yeah it is the Canada you grew up in.
> 
> ...


Looks like a confused history. Without the help provide by the USA BEFORE the USA entered WW2 and then with the help the USA provided during the rest of WW2 Britain was almost certain ally beat and Russia would have at least lost a lot of territory.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

JeffreyD said:


> Fried?
> I wasn't even alive then, and my ancestors had zero to do with that, nice try. Your First Nations issue is current isn't it?
> Blackface...and native oppression...things to be proud of for sure....


Umm. How is your native situation? Look it up. 
I would insult your leader too, but not allowed.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Farmerga said:


> As it occurred in the 1830's, I am almost certain that NO ONE remembers it.


Well they darn well should. Or do Americans just forget unpleasant stuff like that and slavery?

And haven’t you said those awful statues are important to remember history? I guess just the history you like.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Redlands Okie said:


> Yes, the handling of the virus crises has some issues. Lots of preventive actions were NOT taken by governors and on down the list of the government. Not one single reason they could not have.
> .


I’m just curious, Trump said hot weather would cause the virus to disappear, has it happened?

Yes leaders words matter.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Redlands Okie said:


> Looks like a confused history. Without the help provide by the USA BEFORE the USA entered WW2 and then with the help the USA provided during the rest of WW2 Britain was almost certain ally beat and Russia would have at least lost a lot of territory.


Yes but the poster said the US won the war. They did not. It was an allied effort. And yes the US was a significant ally.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

The area of canada had slavery for a couple of hundred years. Britain officially ended slavery in all of their areas of control, including canada, in 1834. That’s the reason the area that would become canada in 1867 had no official slaves. It was NOT due to the locals abolishing slavery. 

Indigenous people were pushed onto reservations and could only leave if they had “Indian Pass” from the local government officials until sometime in the 1940s. They were allowed to vote in 1960. Their children were taken away to residential schools or to white families for decades after that.

By the way the last segregated school in canada lasted until 1983. 

Just slavery in another form.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

keenataz said:


> I’m just curious, Trump said hot weather would cause the virus to disappear, has it happened?
> 
> Yes leaders words matter.


Yes they do. To bad so many leaders passed the buck.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

keenataz said:


> Yes but the poster said the US won the war. They did not. It was an allied effort. And yes the US was a significant ally.


Likely THE significant ally.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Redlands Okie said:


> Likely THE significant ally.


Not disputing. But without Britain and Russia it would not have mattered.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Redlands Okie said:


> Yes they do. To bad so many leaders passed the buck.


And you know who chief among them.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

keenataz said:


> Not disputing. But without Britain and Russia it would not have mattered.


I think your correct. Otherwise the USA might not have entered into war with Germany.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

painterswife said:


> Canada confederated in 1867, years after the British Empire outlawed slavery. Try, try again.


This is what happens when history is erased.

https://www.huffingtonpost.ca/2017/06/17/slavery-canada-history_n_16806804.html
“When you had Confederation in 1867, and *a new narrative of the country was being written*, [slavery] was one of the narratives that was forgotten,” explains historian Afua Cooper, author of _The Hanging of Angelique: The Untold Story of Canadian Slavery and the Burning of Old Montreal_.

“The Underground Railroad is pushed to the forefront. It’s a triumphant story. It makes the Americans look bad and we’ve always had this posturing with regards to the Americans. But we don’t know about what happened _before_ the Underground Railroad, which is that *indigenous and black Canadians endured slavery*, and that is the main page of the history before 1867.

“*Slavery was the dominant condition of life for black people in this country for well over 200 years. So we have been enslaved for longer than we have been free*.”
—Afua Cooper, historian


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

Redlands Okie said:


> Talk to china.


Talk to American industry that wants to pay slave wages.
When Nixon opened trade with China it was to destroy the great American working class.
The great American worker supported industry by buying products and building the country by paying taxes.
American industry is a bunch of treasonous dogs that need to be brought to heel.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

Well, we got tired of being cooped up in England so we came here and stole the place from the Indians, Don't know why we can't do the same to Canada.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

What exactly would the wage be for a “slave”?


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

keenataz said:


> Well they darn well should. Or do Americans just forget unpleasant stuff like that and slavery?
> 
> And haven’t you said those awful statues are important to remember history? I guess just the history you like.


Do you not understand that humans are incapable of remembering things that they didn't witness? We can learn of the events but to remember something we would have had to be there.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Bearfootfarm said:


> This is what happens when history is erased.
> 
> https://www.huffingtonpost.ca/2017/06/17/slavery-canada-history_n_16806804.html
> “When you had Confederation in 1867, and *a new narrative of the country was being written*, [slavery] was one of the narratives that was forgotten,” explains historian Afua Cooper, author of _The Hanging of Angelique: The Untold Story of Canadian Slavery and the Burning of Old Montreal_.
> ...


History is a good thing and knowing the actual details is important. There is a difference between "Colonial Canada" and "Canada", just as there is a difference between North America area that is now the US before the United States and after.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

painterswife said:


> *There is a difference* between "Colonial Canada" and "Canada", just as there is a difference between North America area that is now the US before the United States and after.


There's also a difference in credible sources and those that are not.

I'll listen to the certified experts on the issue of "slavery in Canada".
They disagree with you, and I never expect you to agree with anyone. 

Your opinion isn't going to change the facts I've posted, and I'm not going to play your back and forth game this morning.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

painterswife said:


> History is a good thing and knowing the actual details is important. There is a difference between "Colonial Canada" and "Canada", just as there is a difference between North America area that is now the US before the United States and after.


So the young country of Canada had no slaves after its founding, which is two years after our civil war, and four years after US emancipation, gives you the right to gloat?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

HDRider said:


> So the young country of Canada had no slaves after its founding, which is two years after our civil war, and four years after US emancipation, gives you the right to gloat?


No gloating, just educating those that don't know the difference between Canada and the area that was Canada before Federation.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

painterswife said:


> No gloating, just educating those that don't know the difference between Canada and the are that was Canada before Federation.


You were gloating, just like that other Canadian was. You joined a gloatfest.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Bearfootfarm said:


> This is what happens when history is erased.
> 
> https://www.huffingtonpost.ca/2017/06/17/slavery-canada-history_n_16806804.html
> “When you had Confederation in 1867, and *a new narrative of the country was being written*, [slavery] was one of the narratives that was forgotten,” explains historian Afua Cooper, author of _The Hanging of Angelique: The Untold Story of Canadian Slavery and the Burning of Old Montreal_.
> ...


Yet you "found" the erased history! Good job. LOL 

It's ludicrous to think that history can ever be erased. 



Bearfootfarm said:


> There's also a difference in credible sources and those that are not.
> 
> I'll listen to the certified experts on the issue of "slavery in Canada".
> They disagree with you, and I never expect you to agree with anyone.
> ...


We aren't suppose to argue who's sources are correct. That came down from the head moderator quite awhile ago.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> We aren't suppose to argue who's sources are correct. That came down from the head moderator quite awhile ago.


Report *every* rule violation you see.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Report *every* rule violation you see.


You aren't the boss of me. LOL


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

keenataz said:


> And you know who chief among them.


You can't resist trying to bring up politics can you?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

I keep seeing it commented that the deaths by the virus are overstated by 25%. so I figured it out. there are only 91,000 deaths , does that make anybody happier , now ?


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

painterswife said:


> Canada confederated in 1867, years after the British Empire outlawed slavery. Try, try again.


General Lee surrendered at Appomattox, was paroled, which secured his personal liberty and prevented a trial for treason charges. He was posthumously granted a pardon. So technically his statues are not statues of traitors, in the same way Canada, a country built almost entirely with slave labor, technically didn't have slaves.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

gilberte said:


> Well, we got tired of being cooped up in England so we came here and stole the place from the Indians, Don't know why we can't do the same to Canada.


Because it would be illegal and immoral. But that didn't stop you in Iraq.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

HDRider said:


> So the young country of Canada had no slaves after its founding, which is two years after our civil war, and four years after US emancipation, gives you the right to gloat?


Canada had slaves, the nation was not built on their backs.

US can't say the same.

Just facts, not gloating


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

HDRider said:


> You were gloating, just like that other Canadian was. You joined a gloatfest.


Again saying Canada did not slaves and US did is not gloating. Saying that is good is not gloating. Unless you believe not having slaves is bad.

I do enjoy how since the facts turn against you, you turn to attacks.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I keep seeing it commented that the deaths by the virus are overstated by 25%. so I figured it out. there are only 91,000 deaths , does that make anybody happier , now ?


Please provide proof of that misinformation. And not Tucker's opinion.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

barnbilder said:


> General Lee surrendered at Appomattox, was paroled, which secured his personal liberty and prevented a trial for treason charges. He was posthumously granted a pardon. So technically his statues are not statues of traitors, in the same way Canada, a country built almost entirely with slave labor, technically didn't have slaves.


Strange Canada never had slaves. In fact British North America had few. 

I guess posting alternative facts is ok by you.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

Farmerga said:


> Once we stop listening to following leaders like Bush and Obama, I doubt there are many nations that would stand a dogs chance of beating us.


And DT


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Redlands Okie said:


> I think your correct. Otherwise the USA might not have entered into war with Germany.


The US went to war with Japan after Pearl Harbour and because Japan. Germany and Italy were allies (The Axis powers) this automatically meant war with Germany and Italy.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

keenataz said:


> Strange Canada never had slaves. In fact British North America had few.
> 
> I guess posting alternative facts is ok by you.


so you’re saying that the European descended population that eventually became Canada never had slaves?

https://www.huffingtonpost.ca/2017/...s3IHMa7iIXaM2sqNg6FCPDnLF3iiO1SqHq6KSt60QPBE9


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

GTX63 said:


> What exactly would the wage be for a “slave”?


food, clothing and shelter - the quantity and quality of each dependent on the slave master. Today it refers to the same with little or no monetary compensation. In the sex slave trade fear, physical abuse and getting the slaves addicted to drugs to make them obedient would be part of their "wages".


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

If I choose to work for food clothing and shelter, and I am fine with it, who is anyone to disagree with me.
I can quite without being chased down, beaten and/or hung.

I would say the wages for slaves are and were about the same as one would give to livestock, therefore they aren't wages at all.
Merely means and methods to keep the engines running.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

keenataz said:


> Strange Canada never had slaves. In fact British North America had few.
> 
> I guess posting alternative facts is ok by you.


I notice you left out the French period, when Canada was built with destitute Frenchmen, taken against their will, promised freedom after a period of servitude that few survived, who worked alongside enslaved natives, the ones fortunate enough to survive European encroachment.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

emdeengee said:


> Today it refers to the same with little or no monetary compensation. In the sex slave trade fear, physical abuse and getting the slaves addicted to drugs to make thof their "wages".


The reference is incorrect.
The other extreme is that one can live in a very nice home with fine cars and expensive toys and yet be shackled to a job using the cliched "Golden Handcuffs." 
Both ends are out of context and not relevant to someone who may have been a day away from being beaten or killed.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

101pigs said:


> And DT


I am of the mind that we should try to avoid war, but, if we are there, do it quickly, make it decisive, go home. Our military has the might to do so, if we aren't going to let them express their full potential, we shouldn't be there.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Lisa in WA said:


> so you’re saying that the European descended population that eventually became Canada never had slaves?
> 
> https://www.huffingtonpost.ca/2017/...s3IHMa7iIXaM2sqNg6FCPDnLF3iiO1SqHq6KSt60QPBE9


Nope. If you read my words. The country of Canada never had slaves.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

barnbilder said:


> I notice you left out the French period, when Canada was built with destitute Frenchmen, taken against their will, promised freedom after a period of servitude that few survived, who worked alongside enslaved natives, the ones fortunate enough to survive European encroachment.


Again read history. That is not Canada. Canada was founded in 1867.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

keenataz said:


> Because it would be illegal and immoral. But that didn't stop you in Iraq.


 Well we didn't want to move to Iraq, just wanted to control their weapons of mass oil production. Canada on the other hand is lookin' mighty pretty.....
We pause now for a musical interlude:


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

gilberte said:


> Well we didn't want to move to Iraq, just wanted to control their weapons of mass oil production. Canada on the other hand is lookin' mighty pretty.....
> We pause now for a musical interlude:


Actually you don't want our oil. Right now the oilsands is losing dozens of dollars for every barrel they pump out.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

Don't want Canada for oil, want it because it's sparsely populated and we're gettin' crowded and grumpy here.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

gilberte said:


> Don't want Canada for oil, want it because it's sparsely populated and we're gettin' crowded and grumpy here.


The US has tried to entice (and bully) Canadians twice already to join them. Both times were completely delusional attempts. Revolutionary War and War of 1812. 

It is not just oil but water that Canada has a lot of but it belongs to Canada. A sovereign country. If the US were to attack they would become a pariah like Russia and China or what Nazi Germany and Japan were. And there would be a war of course. Canada does not stand alone. Better that the US should take care of its own resources and people and stop letting money destroy both.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

GTX63 said:


> The reference is incorrect.
> The other extreme is that one can live in a very nice home with fine cars and expensive toys and yet be shackled to a job using the cliched "Golden Handcuffs."
> Both ends are out of context and not relevant to someone who may have been a day away from being beaten or killed.


Anyone comparing slavery to being "shackled" to a job with golden handcuffs is just being ridiculous.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

gilberte said:


> Well, we got tired of being cooped up in England so we came here and stole the place from the Indians, Don't know why we can't do the same to Canada.





keenataz said:


> Because it would be illegal and immoral. But that didn't stop you in Iraq.




USA did not steal Iraq, or any part of it or their oil or other resources. Contrary to what was forecasted would happen. As a result of USA money and its soldiers blood left behind the world is accessing bargain rate resources and dealing with less terrorism. Other countries contributed some to these efforts also. 

One Interesting example is China who contributed nothing and has become one of the largest beneficiaries. One more example of smart chinese government processes. 


https://www.nytimes.com/2013/06/03/...-reaps-biggest-benefits-of-iraq-oil-boom.html


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Redlands Okie said:


> USA did not steal Iraq, or any part of it or their oil or other resources. Contrary to what was forecasted would happen. As a result of USA money and its soldiers blood left behind the world is accessing bargain rate resources and dealing with less terrorism. Other countries contributed some to these efforts also.
> 
> One Interesting example is China who contributed nothing and has become one of the largest beneficiaries. One more example of smart chinese government processes.
> 
> ...


The thread was about invading Canada. Ergo invading Iraq


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

emdeengee said:


> The US went to war with Japan after Pearl Harbour and because Japan. Germany and Italy were allies (The Axis powers) this automatically meant war with Germany and Italy.


America was not required to enter into the German or Italian theaters with the effort in manpower, resources and blood lost that we did. It would have been so much easier to handle Japan and leave the Germans and Italians to Britain and Russia to cope with. Thankfully we did enter into those conflict areas in large force and helped to remove Germany and Hitler from power.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

emdeengee said:


> The US has tried to entice (and bully) Canadians twice already to join them. Both times were completely delusional attempts. Revolutionary War and War of 1812.
> 
> It is not just oil but water that Canada has a lot of but it belongs to Canada. A sovereign country. If the US were to attack they would become a pariah like Russia and China or what Nazi Germany and Japan were. And there would be a war of course. Canada does not stand alone. Better that the US should take care of its own resources and people and stop letting money destroy both.


Hang on a minute. Numerous post above mention that CANADA did not exist until 1867. So America could not have possibly made those attempts to entice and bully Canadians during the Revolutionary War and War of 1812. 

As far as becoming a pariah like Russia and China it does not look that bad. China is growing in power and Russia remains. Nazi Germany and Japan have been dealt with. 

I agree with the comment that America should take care of its own resources and people and stop letting money destroy them both.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

keenataz said:


> The thread was about invading Canada. Ergo invading Iraq


Might be good for Canada’s politics and economy. Probably not though


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Redlands Okie said:


> Might be good for Canada’s politics and economy. Probably not though


Well we would prefer it didn’t happen. We would be upset and send a harsh letter


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

barnbilder said:


> I notice you left out the French period, when Canada was built with destitute Frenchmen, taken against their will, promised freedom after a period of servitude that few survived, who worked alongside enslaved natives, the ones fortunate enough to survive European encroachment.


That is called "indentured servitude" but not slavery. Doesn't matter if your lienholder kept adding to your time or that you were too young or poor to protest the condition. The historians keep refusing to call it slavery, even though it was about the same.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Redlands Okie said:


> Hang on a minute. Numerous post above mention that CANADA did not exist until 1867. So America could not have possibly made those attempts to entice and bully Canadians during the Revolutionary War and War of 1812.
> 
> As far as becoming a pariah like Russia and China it does not look that bad. China is growing in power and Russia remains. Nazi Germany and Japan have been dealt with.
> 
> I agree with the comment that America should take care of its own resources and people and stop letting money destroy them both.


Jeez might want to learn your history. The War of 1812 was not US and Canada. It was between British North America and the US


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

keenataz said:


> Jeez might want to learn your history. The War of 1812 was not US and Canada. It was between British North America and the US


You are amazing


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

keenataz said:


> Jeez might want to learn your history. The War of 1812 was not US and Canada. It was between British North America and the US


But you bragged about kicking our butts in the war of 1812 once upon a time. So I guess if you are kicking our butts you are part of the Canada of then, but when Canada was practicing slavery, you weren't part of that Canada. Got it. But just because people from slave states never had any slaves, they are dirty rebel scum, traitors, their opinions and culture have no value as they are to be despised and cursed for the rest of their generations on earth.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

keenataz said:


> Jeez might want to learn your history. The War of 1812 was not US and Canada. It was between British North America and the US


Reread my post that you are responding to. Then read the first sentence in the post I responded to. Just to make it easy for you I am providing it for you again. I am not the one confused. You are. Emdeengee I suspect was making a innocent rather general remark which I pointed out due to the repeated attempts in earlier posts by several people about separating all previous actions in the area now declared as Canada from present day “Canada.” 




emdeengee said:


> The US has tried to entice (and bully) Canadians twice already to join them. Both times were completely delusional attempts. Revolutionary War and War of 1812.
> 
> It is not just oil but water that Canada has a lot of but it belongs to Canada. A sovereign country. If the US were to attack they would become a pariah like Russia and China or what Nazi Germany and Japan were. And there would be a war of course. Canada does not stand alone. Better that the US should take care of its own resources and people and stop letting money destroy both.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

barnbilder said:


> But you bragged about kicking our butts in the war of 1812 once upon a time. So I guess if you are kicking our butts you are part of the Canada of then, but when Canada was practicing slavery, you weren't part of that Canada. Got it. But just because people from slave states never had any slaves, they are dirty rebel scum, traitors, their opinions and culture have no value as they are to be despised and cursed for the rest of their generations on earth.


Oh get over it. 

Fighting against your nation is being a traitor.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Redlands Okie said:


> Reread my post that you are responding to. Then read the first sentence in the post I responded to. Just to make it easy for you I am providing it for you again. I am not the one confused. You are. Emdeengee I suspect was making a innocent rather general remark which I pointed out due to the repeated attempts in earlier posts by several people about separating all previous actions in the area now declared as Canada from present day “Canada.”


And once again you realize there was no Canada prior to 1867 just as there was no USA prior to 1776. It is quite simple.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

keenataz said:


> Oh get over it.
> 
> Fighting against your nation is being a traitor.


I guess that is why Canadians hate their indigenous people so much. Seeing as how they were traitors and all.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

Still having problems understanding the conflict in that first sentence linked. Wow


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

barnbilder said:


> I guess that is why Canadians hate their indigenous people so much. Seeing as how they were traitors and all.


Nope. You have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

HDRider said:


> You are amazing


Thanks. Love you too.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

BTW. The way you guys are acting, the answer to the original question. Not much more. 
I guess then you will hold your breath till you turn blue. Ok that’s a joke

But suppose you get to your limit, what will you do? Seriously?


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

keenataz said:


> Oh get over it.
> 
> Fighting against your nation is being a traitor.


You may want to take into consideration that the outcome of the Civil War served to redefine federalism as practiced in the United States.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

emdeengee said:


> Anyone comparing slavery to being "shackled" to a job with golden handcuffs is just being ridiculous.


Yep.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Process. It’s all a process. We are a group of blindfolded peasants trying to determine what we are touching. (The elephant story) Then redesigning it because that’s what humans do.

Charlie Foxtrot


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

barnbilder said:


> I guess that is why Canadians hate their indigenous people so much. Seeing as how they were traitors and all.


From the guy who is representing natives, supposed to be their voice. That should inspire confidence.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Maybe all those posts while on the clock will mean less hate for the natives and more for those south of the border freedom fighters.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

HDRider said:


> From the guy who is representing natives, supposed to be their voice. That should inspire confidence.


You have no idea what I do.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

GTX63 said:


> Maybe all those posts while on the clock will mean less hate for the natives and more for those south of the border freedom fighters.


Again someone speaking with no knowledge.

Tell me what hours do I work Please do.

And what are you doing now.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Now, now, you are free to do as you please. I'm not your employer, just an observer.
Currently, I'm making money. That's really all I do.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Redlands Okie said:


> Reread my post that you are responding to. Then read the first sentence in the post I responded to. Just to make it easy for you I am providing it for you again. I am not the one confused. You are. Emdeengee I suspect was making a innocent rather general remark which I pointed out due to the repeated attempts in earlier posts by several people about separating all previous actions in the area now declared as Canada from present day “Canada.”




Actually keenataz is absolutely correct. I should have differentiated between the British North American colonies and the French colonies and the country of Canada as not only is the time important but so is who had the majority of power in the political, military and religious spheres. Slavery was abolished in all of the British Empire in 1834 which was 33 years before Canada became a country. Slavery in New France of both African and First Nations peoples was made legal in 1709 and only changed in 1834 because New France was absorbed by Britain during the Seven Years' war.


Some North American colonies had already restricted or ended slavery by that time. In 1793 Upper Canada (now Ontario) passed the Anti‐slavery Act. The law freed enslaved people aged 25 and over and made it illegal to bring enslaved people into Upper Canada. On Prince Edward Island, the complete abolition of slavery was pronounced by the legislature on 1825, nine years before the Imperial abolition of 1834.

So there was no slavery in Canada. Of course if you count sex slaves - which we know is a thriving criminal enterprise - then we still have unofficial slavery in Canada.

And as to genocide of the indigenous peoples. The creation of the new country in 1867 did not stop that. Of a population of well over a million in just one province 80% died out suffering epidemics, starvation, loss of access to food sources, and displacement by English and French fishermen, farmers and traders and deliberate extermination (murder). And cultural genocide continued until 1996 with the institution of Residential Schools.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

keenataz said:


> You have no idea what I do.


You told us


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I hope it doesn't involve dealing with the public.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

HDRider said:


> You told us


First I lied. Second a job title is meaningless.

After all what is a custodial engineer really

Third I could have lied.

Fourth I am many things and people on this forum. You probably see my work under a different name here too. Those posts seem to be antagonizing you.

Firth I am a ninety year old man in a nursing home, maybe or a twenty year old hooker.

You see on the internet I am nobody and I am everybody. I am nameless and I have many names. I believe nothing and I believe everything. I drive a jeep or maybe I don't.

You see that is what the internet is.

And you know nothing


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Meh, your pretty easy to nibble on.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

keenataz said:


> First I lied. Second a job title is meaningless.
> 
> After all what is a custodial engineer really
> 
> ...


Just wanted to capture all this.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

GTX63 said:


> I hope it doesn't involve dealing with the public.


I deal with the public, I deal with industry, I deal with presidents, I deal with hobos. I deal with, I deal none. I deal with geniuses, I deal with idiots. I am bits and I am bytes.

You see me until you don't.

Thai is what you know.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Sounds like antifa.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

HDRider said:


> Just wanted to capture all this.


I will share until I don't. You will understand until you won't. I am many but just one.

That is all you know.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Now that guy right there looks like he is on the clock.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

GTX63 said:


> Sounds like antifa.


Antifa is in me and it is not. I support chaos but it doesn't support me. But can chaos be organized, I think not. It is just a thought


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

HDRider said:


> Just wanted to capture all this.


I wonder if they have red flag laws?


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

GTX63 said:


> Now that guy right there looks like he is on the clock.


He is me and I am him. He is you, he is your brother, father, son. You know but not. He is free and he is bought


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Now you're cooking with gas.
If I use this on any other forums I'll be sure to assign credit.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

GTX63 said:


> I wonder if they have red flag laws?


Some flags are red some are green, some are white which mighty country's now wave. Flags can be burned or knelt upon. They mean nothing bit waste of cloth.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

GTX63 said:


> I wonder if they have red flag laws?


That was weird, scary weird, like lost it weird


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

And it just gets stranger


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I try not to judge.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Redlands Okie said:


> Hang on a minute. Numerous post above mention that CANADA did not exist until 1867. So America could not have possibly made those attempts to entice and bully Canadians during the Revolutionary War and War of 1812.
> 
> As far as becoming a pariah like Russia and China it does not look that bad. China is growing in power and Russia remains. Nazi Germany and Japan have been dealt with.
> 
> I agree with the comment that America should take care of its own resources and people and stop letting money destroy them both.



Good point. The enticement and bullying during the Revolutionary War and the War of 1812 was against the British colonists who later became Canadian when Canada became a country. However since the colonies were called Upper and Lower Canada people already called themselves Canadians and have been referred as such in official British and Upper and Lower Canada documents of the time.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

HDRider said:


> And it just gets stranger


Strange is in the eye of the beholder. You cannot understand much of what is. But you try and your brain is full of fizz. Things pass you by in a whizz. But excuse now I have to...


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

emdeengee said:


> Good point. The enticement and bullying during the Revolutionary War and the War of 1812 was against the British colonists who later became Canadian when Canada became a country. However since the colonies were called Upper and Lower Canada people already called themselves Canadians and have been referred as such in official British and Upper and Lower Canada documents of the time.


Oh that will never be understood. And it isn't that complicated. But when people have an agenda, they try to make it complicated.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

keenataz said:


> Strange is in the eye of the beholder. You cannot understand much of what is. But you try and your brain is full of fizz. Things pass you by in a whizz. But excuse now I have to...


Malfunction and explode?


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Redlands Okie said:


> America was not required to enter into the German or Italian theaters with the effort in manpower, resources and blood lost that we did. It would have been so much easier to handle Japan and leave the Germans and Italians to Britain and Russia to cope with. Thankfully we did enter into those conflict areas in large force and helped to remove Germany and Hitler from power.


The key word here is "helped". The contribution of the US has always been acknowledged. This was a world war with the involvement of many nations all doing their part - and some for years before the US entered the war - and the sacrifices of all the citizens and military of these nations was equal. The US was at war with Germany and Italy when they became belligerents in the war with Japan. They could have stayed out of the European theater but then Germany would have been able to support Japan even more than it did making the Pacific war more dangerous.

The war would never have been won without Russia. They literally killed the German military power on the Eastern Front. Even the nuclear bombing of Japan was only one reason that Japan surrendered. The other was that just a few days after the bombing Russia had a million and a half man army attacking the Japanese troops in China and slaughtering them with Tokyo their destination.

The biggest threats after the Germans were defeated on the Eastern Front were the V1 and V2 rockets. Far advanced beyond what the allies had. The destruction of these threats was due to one British spy who got the information about the launch sites and factories out to Britain.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Assimilate.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

GTX63 said:


> Malfunction and explode?
> View attachment 88740


We are all robots, but serve none. But many masters we worship until they no longer serve us and become the monsters we can't tear down.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

This is sort of epic but since we don't know you should we be concerned?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Is this what happens when a government employee "goes postal"?


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

https://www.homesteadingtoday.com/attachments/upload_2020-6-26_10-43-58-jpeg.88740/

I read a great book about that. 

And yes, in the west I don't think we recognize how important the Russians were in wining WW II.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

GTX63 said:


> This is sort of epic but since we don't know you should we be concerned?


Or should we be concerned about ourselves? As the great coach says if we all do are jobs and not worry about others, all will work out.

Of course until is doesn't.

and you say you don't know me, but plenty here have no issue with personally insulting me instead of what is said. You are slaying the prophet instead of the prophecy.

And if you read some replies I made today, you will know the answer to the question. Unless you find liking Dixie Chicks a problem.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

keenataz said:


> Or should we be concerned about ourselves? As the great coach says if we all do are jobs and not worry about others, all will work out.
> 
> Of course until is doesn't.
> 
> ...



Just to be clear. 
You are referring to yourself as a prophet?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=299290731118478


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

emdeengee said:


> Actually keenataz is absolutely correct. I should have differentiated between the British North American colonies and the French colonies and the country of Canada as not only is the time important but so is who had the majority of power in the political, military and religious spheres. Slavery was abolished in all of the British Empire in 1834 which was 33 years before Canada became a country. Slavery in New France of both African and First Nations peoples was made legal in 1709 and only changed in 1834 because New France was absorbed by Britain during the Seven Years' war.
> 
> 
> Some North American colonies had already restricted or ended slavery by that time. In 1793 Upper Canada (now Ontario) passed the Anti‐slavery Act. The law freed enslaved people aged 25 and over and made it illegal to bring enslaved people into Upper Canada. On Prince Edward Island, the complete abolition of slavery was pronounced by the legislature on 1825, nine years before the Imperial abolition of 1834.
> ...


That differentiated issue was what I was pointing out that he has a hard time grasping. I suspected you were talking in general. As I pointed out in another post I thought that was not a intentional mistake on your part.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

keenataz said:


> and you say you don't know me, but plenty here have no issue with personally insulting me instead of what is said. You are slaying the prophet instead of the prophecy.
> 
> And if you read some replies I made today, you will know the answer to the question. Unless you find liking Dixie Chicks a problem.


I really don't want to see you fired so here is some advice.
The one's on here crying about bullying and insults are the same ones using childish lines like "Ha Ha your side lost the civil war!"
I have to believe if you are old enough to hold a government job that you have some skills with dealing with people that don't involve reliving beevis and buttheads favorite lines.
Work on your tact, and maybe post a little so often about topics like, I don't know, Homesteading, and you might not have to keep having to explain to your boss why your keyboard is continually getting thrown against your cubicle.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

GTX63 said:


> I really don't want to see you fired so here is some advice.


How would anyone know what was said here? Unless there are members that use posts to glean information and search for a person on the internet. They'd then have to contact the appropriate office in Canada and forward them the posts. Doing anything in real life is against the rules, at least for most members.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> How would anyone know what was said here? Unless there are members that use posts to glean information and search for a person on the internet. They'd then have to contact the appropriate office in Canada and forward them the posts. Doing anything in real life is against the rules, at least for most members.


If anyone did something like that, I'd suspect you do


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

GTX63 said:


> I really don't want to see you fired so here is some advice.
> The one's on here crying about bullying and insults are the same ones using childish lines like "Ha Ha your side lost the civil war!"
> I have to believe if you are old enough to hold a government job that you have some skills with dealing with people that don't involve reliving beevis and buttheads favorite lines.
> Work on your tact, and maybe post a little so often about topics like, I don't know, Homesteading, and you might not have to keep having to explain to your boss why your keyboard is continually getting thrown against your cubicle.


The south lost the civil war and if you support the confederacy, your side lost. It is plain and simple. If you want the truth, I have no idea why you guys can't get over it. Move on. Put the statues in a museum, where they belong.

And strangely enough I have never thrown a keyboard. Again for some reason you think you can judge what a person is from the internet. What I was trying to say in my beautiful prose, you know nothing about me, I know nothing about you. For all I know everything you post is a lie and the same with me.

Curious why would i be fired? I very careful in social media anywhere to post criticism of my bosses or directives.

Surprising they seem to be against bigotry, racism, hate, bullying, brutality. They are for inclusiveness, forgiving, progress and the common good. I share those values. Many here don't


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

HDRider said:


> If anyone did something like that, I'd suspect you do


Of course you would. 

It could have been before your time, but there was a member from the US that contacted a Canadian official regarding something another member had posted. They were banned immediately.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Irish Pixie said:


> How would anyone know what was said here? Unless there are members that use posts to glean information and search for a person on the internet. They'd then have to contact the appropriate office in Canada and forward them the posts. Doing anything in real life is against the rules, at least for most members.


Jeez it;s the government we have no appropriate office. We probably have a committee


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Very lucid and well spoken. I can appreciate that. Mantrums will always kill a message.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

keenataz said:


> The south lost the civil war and if you support the confederacy, your side lost. It is plain and simple. If you want the truth, I have no idea why you guys can't get over it. Move on. Put the statues in a museum, where they belong.
> 
> And strangely enough I have never thrown a keyboard. Again for some reason you think you can judge what a person is from the internet. What I was trying to say in my beautiful prose, you know nothing about me, I know nothing about you. For all I know everything you post is a lie and the same with me.
> 
> ...


Let's save this one too


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

keenataz said:


> First I lied. Second a job title is meaningless.
> 
> After all what is a custodial engineer really
> 
> ...


Please keep this post in mind next time you become offended over some posters assumption of your possible gender. Or lack of or whatever is the politically correct term.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

@keenataz 

Are you sure that describing yourself as an amorphous liar is conducive to your long term credibility?


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

HDRider said:


> Let's save this one too


Why? Do you deny that on the internet we know nothing about each other? I have no idea who you are, how old you are, whee you are from, what you truly believe or what you like to do. I just know the persona you put out here.

Same with me. A few times in the past I had good conversations with conservatives who on what we believe. And guess what 85% of it is the same. But WE don't see that. So we create the combative personas which aren't truly real.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

keenataz said:


> Why? Do you deny that on the internet we know nothing about each other? I have no idea who you are, how old you are, whee you are from, what you truly believe or what you like to do. I just know the persona you put out here.
> 
> Same with me. A few times in the past I had good conversations with conservatives who on what we believe. And guess what 85% of it is the same. But WE don't see that. So we create the combative personas which aren't truly real.


I just wanted to save it. You will probably want to delete them when you sober up


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

IndyDave said:


> @keenataz
> 
> Are you sure that describing yourself as an amorphous liar is conducive to your long term credibility?


Nope I am saying no one knows the person on the end of our conversations. 

For all you know I may drive a huge pick up, with a rebel flag, and a Trump sticker. well probably not. For all you know I have a Facebook profile glorifying William Barr.

And that is the beauty and ugliness of the internet.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

HDRider said:


> I just wanted to save it. You will probably want to delete them when you sober up


NAh it was done on purpose and with a deliberate goal.

And it was fun putting random words together.

There is A bob Dylan quite like that explaining his lyrics.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

keenataz said:


> Nope I am saying no one knows the person on the end of our conversations.
> 
> For all you know I may drive a huge pick up, with a rebel flag, and a Trump sticker. well probably not. For all you know I have a Facebook profile glorifying William Barr.
> 
> And that is the beauty and ugliness of the internet.


I suspect you are exactly like I have you pictured.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

keenataz said:


> There is A bob Dylan quite like that explaining his lyrics.



You remind me a lot of boB

Sponge Bob


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

If ya'll will remember, Rockpile had someone collect info here and blast him in real life. It does happen.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

There also was a nurse that had the same happen to her.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

And that poster who did that is still here. New name, same person.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> If ya'll will remember, Rockpile had someone collect info here and blast him in real life. It does happen.


There have been several that were harmed by someone and nobody has ever been able to find out who it is/was. 

Around the same time, someone called my employer to let them know that I was spending 'too much time on HT' and offered to send screenshots. He found it all highly amusing because I'm technically on call 24/7 and how I schedule office time is entirely my choice.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

wr said:


> There have been several that were harmed by someone and nobody has ever been able to find out who it is/was.
> 
> Around the same time, someone called my employer to let them know that I was spending 'too much time on HT' and offered to send screenshots. He found it all highly amusing because I'm technically on call 24/7 and how I schedule office time is entirely my choice.


Do you know who did that?


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

HDRider said:


> Do you know who did that?


I have an idea but I've got nothing to hide and I really wasn't overly interested in putting too much effort into looking. I figured it would just drag me down to someone else's level.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

wr said:


> There have been several that were harmed by someone and nobody has ever been able to find out who it is/was.
> 
> Around the same time, someone called my employer to let them know that I was spending 'too much time on HT' and offered to send screenshots. He found it all highly amusing because I'm technically on call 24/7 and how I schedule office time is entirely my choice.


We had a guy on a gun forum who used to rant and rave and would take his insults to pm, including to the mods.
He would accuse anyone who owned semi automatic rifles of mental issues and white racist extremism, etc.
He would get warned and calm down for a time and then start up again.
He ended up doxxing two members and was banned.
The cancel culture isn't just on tv anymore.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

GTX63 said:


> We had a guy on a gun forum who used to rant and rave and would take his insults to pm, including to the mods.
> He would accuse anyone who owned semi automatic rifles of mental issues and white racist extremism, etc.
> He would get warned and calm down for a time and then start up again.
> He ended up doxxing two members and was banned.
> The cancel culture isn't just on tv anymore.


If it's the person I'm thinking of, he's on a forum watch list and showed up here a couple times.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

HDRider said:


> If anyone did something like that, I'd suspect you do


Yup, she has stalked folks here in tha past! Ask me how i know!


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

wr said:


> I have an idea but I've got nothing to hide and I really wasn't overly interested in putting too much effort into looking. I figured it would just drag me down to someone else's level.


Never ever try to win a idiotic argument with a idiot. They have more experience and will win every time.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

keenataz said:


> You too my fried. Remember the trail of tears? Fine moment.


Yep, Andy Jackson.

Did you know one of those tribes was the Choctaw? Did you also know that Andy was Irish? Did you also know that a few decades later that same Choctaw tribe sent money to Ireland for the potato famine? Lots of money too.

Maybe we should hate there Irish then by your reasoning. One Irish man was evil so they must all be huh?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

keenataz said:


> First *I lied*. Second a job title is meaningless.
> 
> After all what is a custodial engineer really
> 
> Third *I could have lied*.


You've sacrificed all credibility.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Lisa in WA said:


> Just to be clear.
> You are referring to yourself as a prophet?


That seems to be what he said.



keenataz said:


> and you say you don't know me, but plenty here have no issue with personally insulting me instead of what is said.
> You are slaying *the prophet* instead of the prophecy.





keenataz said:


> And if you read some replies I made today, *you will know the answer to* *the question*.


What question?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> How would anyone know what was said here?


People can *read*.
Isn't that how you know what is said here?

The forum comes up in lots of internet searches, and this one is open to the public.
Anyone in the world with an internet connection can read this page. 



Irish Pixie said:


> Doing anything in real life is against the rules, at least *for most members*.


Many things are "against the rules".
For *all* members.
Making false accusations might be one of those things.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

So great. We have established that Canada didn't have slaves because Canada wasn't officially Canada when it had slaves. Lee never committed treason to the state of Virginia, of which he was a citizen, prior to the civil war , people were citizens of the United State they lived in, not the Union. I feel that some of us need to remember Wavy Gravy's warnings about the brown acid in these trying times, as well.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

Ahhh, you guys broke another one. Can't leave you alone for a minute.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

gilberte said:


> Ahhh, you guys broke another one. Can't leave you alone for a minute.


He was teetering on the edge. First little gust of wind. End of story


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I think his reference to killing the prophet was an attempt to communicate the idea of...

Don’t kill the messenger. 

He wasn’t establishing his belief that he is a prophet.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

They don't care. Any chance to mock another HT member is taken.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

painterswife said:


> They don't care. Any chance to mock another HT member is taken.


Ding, ding, ding! We have a winner folks.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

GTX63 said:


> What exactly would the wage be for a “slave”?


 Lol, Anything under 'Union Scale' *


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

*How much more can we take?*

*As much as we have to until people decide to get together and fix the issues.*


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I don't have to take anything other than what I choose, but you are welcome to speak for yourself.


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

GTX63 said:


> I don't have to take anything other than what I choose, but you are welcome to speak for yourself.


Short sighted...

It's either find a solution, come to an agreement, or keep killing each other...
It's not base animal instincts, it's base human instincts.
Either control the situation, of the situation controls you.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Nope, not at all.
I have a solution and it works well for me.
In fact it works as well or better for most of the folks I know.
I am in control of my actions and accountable as well.
No one else. 
Myopia is the cycle of generations who think they can change human nature, especially the nature of others rather than concern themselves with, well themselves.


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

GTX63 said:


> I don't have to take anything other than what I choose, but you are welcome to speak for yourself.


1. Sit and aggrivate the situation, promoting someone else to 'Kill Em All',
Which promotes criminals to go out and do their thing without resolving anything,

2. Get out and try to correct the situation,
Which allows an opportunity for criminals to do what they do, but eventually leads to change & peace,

3. The vast majority sit an wait for people to come to their senses and resolve things.

It's here, it's real, it's not going away...
It's what everyone decides to do about it.
Do Nothing, Do Something Destructive, Do Something Constructive,
You made your choice...


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

You don't have the slightest clue what I just said, and I'm being sensitive to your feelings.
Your response sound like you pulled a note card from your beer cooler.
Pay attention and learn.
Change yourself, change your world.
Change your world and it has a better chance of spreading to others than trying to use racism bigotry and a cancel culture to shame them into your ideology.
Next!


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

GTX63 said:


> You don't have the slightest clue what I just said, and I'm being sensitive to your feelings.
> Your response sound like you pulled a note card from your beer cooler.
> Pay attention and learn.
> Change yourself, change your world.
> ...


Why do you bother with him?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

It's no bother.
It is always a hoot to watch how itchy the shorts get on folks who think they know better than you what is good for you.
The best are the ones who have lives that look like a contractor's home.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

GTX63 said:


> It's no bother.
> It is always a hoot to watch how itchy the shorts get on folks who think they know better than you what is good for you.
> The best are the ones who have lives that look like a contractor's home.


A self considered master of the universe and expert among expert on all things

Maybe I should have asked you not to encourage him. But, go ahead if you derive some entertainment from it. I'd be the last to deny you any pleasure. He makes me cringe.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Lol, I'm taking a tractor up the road shortly to go push manure out of a guy's barn and push over an old chicken coop.
Starting early here to get accustomed to the smell.
Anyway, they boot him off the other forums and he has no place to go. I can't turn a poor soul out.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

GTX63 said:


> I can't turn a poor soul out


I wish I could say I admire you for it. I have often wondered where the depth of such compassion comes from. Maybe I will be surprised and you can some way reform him, if not much, at least some.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I can't reform anyone. That was my point.
Too many torch and potato fork mobsters keep getting on here and telling us how to think, act and behave, yet they stand around whistling while Rome and Seattle burns.
BTW, you can tell if they know what they are even talking about by the way they hold a potato fork.
So why would I want anyone like that giving me advice?
Please and no thank you.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

More fine examples of members mocking another member with whom they don't agree.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> More fine examples of members mocking another member with whom they don't agree.


More contempt than mocking


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

GTX63 said:


> You don't have the slightest clue what I just said, and I'm being sensitive to your feelings.
> Your response sound like you pulled a note card from your beer cooler.
> Pay attention and learn.
> Change yourself, change your world.
> ...


I did get what you wrote,
You didn't understand what I wrote.

You gave a hard line, your way or the highway.
I just laid out the choices taken, let everyone decide what they are going to do.

Since society is progressive, cooperative, it takes cooperation to progress.
If *YOU* don't want to cooperate, that's *YOUR* choice, but it's not the only choice...
BUT,
*YOU* are going to pretend you don't need anything from anyone, as you post on not needing anything brought by trucks, you are completely self sufficient...
Not realizing you already bragged about your big diesel truck, and a lot of other crap to include the connected device you posted on and the network you posted over...

That alone proves you are disconnected from reality, but folks have a choice to listen to your (false) rants if they want to,
It's that 'Choice' thing you seem to be missing entirely...

And again with 'Entire Cities Burned To The Ground' and we still haven't seen any proof of that.
Random fires here and there, no doubt,
But the outright lies about cities burning is what you guys keep posting, and the lies/propaganda continues from extremists...

NOTHING excuses the lies from either extreme,
The 'Means' don't justify the 'Ends'...


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Live and let live is cooperating and a choice.
Butting into my life is no one's right, nor is it welcome.
You should have learned that lesson much earlier in life.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I am blissfully UNaware of previous posts by this forum member. If a careful reader takes these two posts only, it is what some of us strive for.

“I have a solution and it works well for me.
In fact it works as well or better for most of the folks I know.
I am in control of my actions and accountable as well.
No one else. 
Myopia is the cycle of generations who think they can change human nature, especially the nature of others rather than concern themselves with, well themselves.”

and

“Change your world and it has a better chance of spreading to others than trying to use racism bigotry and a cancel culture to shame them into your ideology.“

I think he illustrates Buddhism in those excerpts.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

I take a my way or the highway approach to thongs within my own boundaries. If the people of Seattle don't care to act on criminals unlawfully seizing control of part of their city, that's their issue. Don't threaten me, my family, or my community unless you're tired of living.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Given the exponential increases in the number of of covid-19 cases and hospital and ICU admissions over just a couple of weeks, as well as the spread of contraction in lower age groups, it is clear that the US will have a lot more to take. Tragic and shocking to the whole world. Frankly this terrifies me for all of my American friends in Texas and Oklahoma and colleagues. Thankfully no family left there to worry about. At least none I know.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

GTX63 said:


> I don't have to take anything other than what I choose, but you are welcome to speak for yourself.


Happy to hear you think for yourself. For the past couple year/s people just follow the herd. What he says is right and to hell with everyone that is of a different Party.  Some of my folks won't speak to me because i not their party.  Sad. I am an Independent.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Some people can do no better than base their values off of google or their friends and think if they can just make better posts then more people might believe their gumbo.
I don't follow religion, party, celebrity, union, color, race or tv show.
The Bible and common sense seem to hold their market share regardless of the latest this or that.
Nonsense is the same as it was 5,000 years ago; telling me next Saturday wrong is right doesn't change anything.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

IndyDave said, 
“I take a my way or the highway approach to thongs within my own boundaries.”

Me, too. No thongs within my boundaries.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

GTX63 said:


> Anyway, they boot him off the other forums and he has no place to go.


That does seem to be the pattern.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

emdeengee said:


> Given the *exponential increases* in the number of of covid-19 cases and hospital and ICU admissions over just a couple of weeks, as well as the spread of contraction in lower age groups, it is clear that the US will have a lot more to take.


That's the media spin.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

Without the media we would all be ignorant.
Just gotta know the truth when you hear it.
What's being hidden?
Is DR Fauci allowed to speak today?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> More fine examples of members mocking another member with whom they don't agree.





painterswife said:


> They don't care. Any chance to mock another HT member is taken.





Irish Pixie said:


> Ding, ding, ding! We have a winner folks.





JeepHammer said:


> NOTHING excuses the *lies* from either extreme,


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Me, too. No thongs within my boundaries.


Commando?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

SRSLADE said:


> Without the media we would *all be ignorant*.


As opposed to just the *half* that believe all of the hype.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

And the right wing media and Trumpian spin is that "the US is largely through the pandemic". THAT is fake news.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

emdeengee said:


> Trumpian


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

According to the media a rather large part of the population has contacted the wuhan covid virus. Our economy has been wrecked already. Does that count as largely through the pandemic ? No doubt some more to go.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

emdeengee said:


> And the right wing media and Trumpian spin is that "the US is largely through the pandemic". THAT is fake news.


It that politics?


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

emdeengee said:


> And the right wing media and Trumpian spin is that "the US is largely through the pandemic". THAT is fake news.


They're afraid of the media.
Tells too much truth on shady sleeze bags.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

SRSLADE said:


> They're afraid of the media.
> Tells too much truth on shady sleeze bags.





> Irish Pixie said: ↑
> And here we have a fine example of a group of members mocking another for starting a thread on a topic that they don't like.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

The first post is not a group of members mocking another member because of their posted opinion. Reread the posts, it may become my clear what I was referring to.


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

Irish Pixie said:


> The first post is not a group of members mocking another member because of their posted opinion. Reread the posts, it may become my clear what I was referring to.


A half dozen or so get to do whatever they want, it doesn't matter what it is.
You & me simply aren't radical right enough to be in the 'Club'.

It's one 'Club' that I wouldn't want to join anyway...


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I think his reference to killing the prophet was an attempt to communicate the idea of...
> 
> Don’t kill the messenger.
> 
> He wasn’t establishing his belief that he is a prophet.


No, no. Believe me I am no prophet. 
If I was I would not have planned to go kayaking today. After all it is 9 degrees Celsius, windy and raining. 
A prophet would have known better


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

emdeengee said:


> And the right wing media and Trumpian spin is that "the US is largely through the pandemic". THAT is fake news.


And that is the weak sauce argument that just runs off the table and onto the floor.
Disagree with a liberal or a progressive and you are automatically numbered and put into an opposing group, when the truth is that many people just think antifa and blm are dangerous. They can have no allegiance to any party or agenda and are honest enough with themselves to recognize nonsense and corruption as evil, regardless of whether it goes against someone they believe has done good in the past.
Yet, there are still those that quickly page thru their notes from Saul Alinski to "How to debate on forums" and the only way to respond is the teet for tat method and group think push points.
Weak minds remind weak as long as they allow someone else to do their thinking for them.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Blinded by rage



emdeengee said:


> And the right wing media and Trumpian spin is that "the US is largely through the pandemic". THAT is fake news.


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

emdeengee said:


> And the right wing media and Trumpian spin is that "the US is largely through the pandemic". THAT is fake news.


Largest proven, positive test result increases since this thing began and leadership that refuses to accept the facts of the situation.

Not much of anything anyone person can do except protect themselves.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> The first post is not a group of *members mocking another member* because of their posted opinion. Reread the posts, *it may become my clear* what I was referring to.





JeepHammer said:


> *A half dozen or so get to do whatever they want*, it doesn't matter what it is.
> You & me simply aren't radical right enough to be in the 'Club'.
> 
> It's one 'Club' that I wouldn't want to join anyway...





JeepHammer said:


> NOTHING excuses the *lies *from either extreme,


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

I hear the babies are starting to get the virus.
I think of them as someone's babies. 20 and 30 year olds.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

SRSLADE said:


> I hear the babies are* starting* *to get the virus.*
> I think of them as someone's babies. 20 and 30 year olds.


They always were.
Anyone can "get it".
The vast majority don't die, and a huge majority don't even show symptoms.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

SRSLADE said:


> I hear the babies are starting to get the virus.
> I think of them as someone's babies. 20 and 30 year olds.


The end is near


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

HDRider said:


> The end is near


Hope is on the way.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

HDRider said:


> The end is near


If you are correct are you happy or distressed?


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

SRSLADE said:


> I hear the babies are starting to get the virus.
> I think of them as someone's babies. 20 and 30 year olds.


Those virologist in Wuhan certainly have cultured Pandora's box on the globe. No one should forget what they have wrought upon the population of this planet.


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

GTX63 said:


> Live and let live is cooperating and a choice.
> Butting into my life is no one's right, nor is it welcome.
> You should have learned that lesson much earlier in life.


Again, disconnect with reality...
*YOU* constantly butt into everyone's business with insults and BS,
But *YOU* expect everyone to agree with everything *YOU* post, ever disagree in the slightest...

For that reality check, yet again,
That's not the way things work, *YOU* don't get to crap on people then have them praise you for it, just not the way it works.


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

Hiro said:


> Those virologist in Wuhan certainly have cultured Pandora's box on the globe. No one should forget what they have wrought upon the population of this planet.


So, *YOU* have information that the rest of the world doesn't have?

Every disease control agency with a virology department say it's nature's own and not "Wuhan Virologists" that created the virus,
It evolved and wasn't created/man made.

Must wondering where your "Information" was coming from and how credible it is?
Peer reviewed?
How about links to the pathology studies?

CDC, USAMRIID, WHO, Mayo Clinic, etc have all published genetic code, pathology etc.
I was wondering what sources you might have that are more credible than those?


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

JeepHammer said:


> So, *YOU* have information that the rest of the world doesn't have?
> 
> Every disease control agency with a virology department say it's nature's own and not "Wuhan Virologists" that created the virus,
> It evolved and wasn't created/man made.
> ...


Gene splicing would leave tell tale markers. Culturing a virus is different. But, it is unlikely you have any idea what I am talking about.

Wuhan virus that escaped from a bat not native to that area that adheres to a zoonotic host more easily from the host animal where they were researching coronaviruses seems just a leap too far for a coincidence. Not even to mention the early docs that I read from China that have now been scrubbed from the internet. 

How did those conspiracy theories work out about the Russians' influencing the election? Or do you not know how you are being played based on your wishes?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

JeepHammer said:


> *Again*, disconnect with *reality*...
> **YOU** constantly butt into everyone's business with *insults and BS*





JeepHammer said:


> So, **YOU** have information that the rest of the world doesn't have*?*





JeepHammer said:


> Must wondering where *your* "Information" was coming from and *how credible* it is?





JeepHammer said:


> That's not the way things work, **YOU** *don't get to crap on people* then have them praise you for it, just not the way it works.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

Hiro said:


> Those virologist in Wuhan certainly have cultured Pandora's box on the globe. No one should forget what they have wrought upon the population of this planet.


I don't believe that is true.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

light rain said:


> If you are correct are you happy or distressed?


That is a complicated question


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

SRSLADE said:


> Without the media we would all be ignorant.
> Just gotta know the truth when you hear it.
> What's being hidden?
> Is DR Fauci allowed to speak today?


DR. Fauci tells it like it is. I tune in to news from all over the world. Sort it out and try to get what is really going on. As far as this virus the numbers tell the story. Hospital in some area's full again.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

101pigs said:


> DR. Fauci tells it like it is. I tune in to news from all over the world. Sort it out and try to get what is really going on. As far as this virus the numbers tell the story. Hospital in some area's full again.


The mere sight of Dr. Fauci's name may bring in the conspiracy theorists... I just laugh when they trot out their "facts."


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> The mere sight of Dr. Fauci's name may bring in the conspiracy theorists... I just laugh when they trot out their "facts."


Life is a balance. To listen to Fauci, and only Fauci, is putting the universe out of balance.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

HDRider said:


> Life is a balance. To listen to Fauci, and only Fauci, is putting the universe out of balance.


Outright denying Dr. Fauci's knowledge of infectious disease is ludicrous, worse still is believing that he is tied to a lab in China where Covid originated because of money or something equally ridiculous. And has been debunked.

I agree with you Dr. Fauci is not the only expert of infectious medicine, but he is someone to be listened to.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> Outright denying Dr. Fauci's knowledge of infectious disease is ludicrous, worse still is believing that he is tied to a lab in China where Covid originated because of money or something equally ridiculous. And has been debunked.
> 
> I agree with you Dr. Fauci is not the only expert of infectious medicine, but he is someone to be listened to.


Who is denying Fauci's expertise?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

HDRider said:


> Who is denying Fauci's expertise?


The conspiracy theorists for one... and many others. Reread a few Covid threads, if you really want to know.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> The conspiracy theorists for one... and many others. Reread a few Covid threads, if you really want to know.


So you just made that up from reading your bias into other's posts.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

HDRider said:


> So you just made that up from reading your bias into other's posts.


If you say so... No time for games, I have a brunch to attend. 

Have a wonderful day, I know I will.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> If you say so... No time for games, I have a brunch to attend.
> 
> Have a wonderful day, I know I will.


You run when you get called out.

I do hope you have a great day. We are going on a picnic to Big Springs MO


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

Hiro said:


> Gene splicing would leave tell tale markers. Culturing a virus is different. But, it is unlikely you have any idea what I am talking about.
> 
> Wuhan virus that escaped from a bat not native to that area that adheres to a zoonotic host more easily from the host animal where they were researching coronaviruses seems just a leap too far for a coincidence. Not even to mention the early docs that I read from China that have now been scrubbed from the internet.
> 
> How did those conspiracy theories work out about the Russians' influencing the election? Or do you not know how you are being played based on your wishes?


What makes you believe I wouldn't understand?

Remember, I'm a farm kid, classes (actual education) on hybridisation makes row crop and livestock possible. 
Without it, food production would me MUCH less.
A bunch of us farm kids did the grunt work on cross pollination, and had access/eduction from the seed companies directly.
We got hired to manually remove parts of plants so they could be cross pollinated, and pollinated them looking for desired traits.

And let's not forget the genetic tinkering in GMO crops,
Disease resistance, pest resistance, increased yield,
And in animals larger, faster growth (market weight), disease resistance, etc.

Believing a 'Farmer' is an ignorant 'Hick' is a mistake.
Using precise GPS to locate rows, number of seeds/chemicals per acre, anticipate weather pattern, track fuel consumption per acre or per bushel, 
Advanced Education in chemicals, chemical interactions, proper handling of those chemicals,
The list goes on and on.

And I might not have done CRISPR gene splicing, that doesn't mean I'm not aware of the principal of how it works, and the side effects when it's used.
The fact that COVID doesn't have the junk genetic material from anything spliced in is the big tip it wasn't lab/human made. 
When you splicing a chunk of genetic material out of something, and insert it into something else, it takes junk genes with it (like fingerprints) and they didn't find matches to anything else.

Therefore, not spliced together....

Since the genetic material is mostly Bat, Swine & Pangolin, all indigenous to the area this virus first appeared and is common, 
And since it would have taken BILLIONS of experiments with LIVING Bat, Pig & Pangolin tissue in random infections to turn up this particular strain,
It would have been a monumental task.
Just keeping the animals, or animal tissue alive to host the virus would be a monumental task...

Then take into consideration when developing a bioweapon,
You DO NOT start with a harmless to humans virus and convert it into something deadly,
You take an existing deadly virus/bacteria and figure out how to deliver it alive.
For instance, small pox, either version of plage, anthrax, ebola, etc. have all been messed with to see if they could be a weapon.

Nearly every country with a bioweapons program has tried to find viable samples of the "1918 Spanish Flu", and it wasn't exactly to develope vaccines so when the virus mutates again they could save lives...
(Neither 'Spanish' in origin, and the first cases appeared in 1914 in Kansas/Missouri/Arkansas area, first called 'Hog Fever',
Spread throughout WWI military training camps, and the military unknowingly exported it to Europe during WWI)

Then there is the nature of bioweapons,
The idea is NOT to infect the entire world, since you wind up with that disease infection your own population.
You would want to target a specific population to be infected, like the military, so you could take over said population/territory.
You would also want a vaccine ready, and any of your people that were going to hold that territory didn't get infected....
No vaccine in China.

Now, I'm aware of the conspiracy theory on disease,
From HIV, a primate virus that jumped the barrier into humans, there are hundreds of these viruses that are harmless in the simian population that cause problems in humans,
To Ebola being 'Lab Made' when it's been around in cycles in Africa for at least 300 years in Western European history books.
There is nothing new about this particular (root) virus, found in 330 million year old dinosaur blood preserved in mosquitos trapped in amber, it's had a LONG time to mutate and cross species...

So again I ask why you think I wouldn't understand the difference between cultured, in living animal tissue, and/or gene splicing?
Why would you assume I wouldn't know the difference between DNA, RNA, etc?
Why would you assume I wouldn't know about junk genetics, broken protein chains that are reproduced with the rest of genetic material, and dormant genes, etc?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Probably based on the number of your posts that have been proven to be false, incorrect, unsubstantiated by either factual data and or experts in the field.
That and the pattern of having to do this over and over again.


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

HDRider said:


> You run when you get called out.


BOY!
If that isn't the pot calling the kettle black! 

Since there is about a dozen of you that pile on anyone that dares to disagree, and you do it in shifts, with venom and insults, with moderator approval...

Sometimes you just have to take a break, and since some of us have a life outside the internet,
Where we can go out, have friends to meet with, and can speak reasonable so someone doesn't take our heads off, we go do that.

I notice the far right is a lot louder and insulting on the internet than they are in the real world,
Why is that?...
Maybe have something to do with 'Instant Feedback' isn't a 'Thumbs Down'?


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

GTX63 said:


> Probably based on the number of your posts that have been proven to be false, incorrect, unsubstantiated by either factual data and or experts in the field.
> That and the pattern of having to do this over and over again.


It's unfortunate you can't keep up with the conversations...
Is there any specific information you have to refute anything, or just being your usual insulting self this morning?

I guess the science has progressed to the point some people can't differientate between Science and 'Magic'...


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Most folks here enjoy dissenting opinions that use reason and common sense.
You should have realized by now most of the responses to your posts have to do with your lack of understanding of pick the topic you are trying to involve yourself.
Your nonsense seems to have worn out its welcome across other sites and I don't doubt it will continue.


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

GTX63 said:


> Most folks here enjoy dissenting opinions that use reason and common sense.
> You should have realized by now most of the responses to your posts have to do with your lack of understanding of pick the topic you are trying to involve yourself.
> Your nonsense seems to have worn out its welcome across other sites and I don't doubt it will continue.


Your 'Reply Opinion' is noted, and dismissed since it contains absolutely nothing to do with the subject of man made virus, or not.
*
And again, you introject yourself into a conversation between other members, namely Hiro & myself.
He proposed the virus was human created, opposed to nature created, and I pointed to the fact that no credible research facility, with the 10s to 100s of millions of dollars of scientific research equipment required to make a credible decision on the subject has come to that conclusion.

And then accused me of inserting myself into someone else's conversation, see any irony in that?

prevarication, hyperbole & insults doesn't qualify as legitimate debate/discussion on the subject at hand which is man made virus or not.

It's unfortunate some people choose to believe conspiracy theories and can't differientate between science & 'Magic', but there isn't much I can do about the lack of basic education in this country.*


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

JeepHammer said:


> What makes you believe I wouldn't understand?
> 
> Remember, I'm a farm kid, classes (actual education) on hybridisation makes row crop and livestock possible.
> Without it, food production would me MUCH less.
> ...


You should reread what I wrote. I opined that you are unlikely to understand. That opinion is based upon your prior demonstrated "knowledge". There were pages of posts with you trying to convince everyone 2,4-D and glyphosate were the same chemical. There are numerous postings where you claim the flu is a generic diagnosis rather than what it is, a specific medical diagnosis based on qualitative lab testing for the influenza virus.

Also, your chosen profession of the day as a farmer and your assertion that I believe farmers are hicks would be self-flagellation and I am just no into that.

Long story short, you really shouldn't let my opinion of your knowledge on any subject cause dismay. Have a wonderful day, Mr. Hammer.


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

Hiro said:


> You should reread what I wrote. I opined that you are unlikely to understand. That opinion is based upon your prior demonstrated "knowledge". There were pages of posts with you trying to convince everyone 2,4-D and glyphosate were the same chemical.


That was 2-4-5-T from the benzine ring, 2-4-T and 2-4-D, also off the benzine ring.
Doesn't matter what salts are added to carry the benzine ring components...
It's still byproducts of benzene.



> There are numerous postings where you claim the flu is a generic diagnosis rather than what it is, a specific medical diagnosis based on qualitative lab testing for the influenza virus.


Medical definition of 'Flu',


> 1. Flu is a colloquialism for influenza used when (Flu) like symptoms present.
> The cause may or many not be actual influenza A or B viruses.
> 2. The 'Flu' diagnosis is warranted & accepted when an acute respiratory illness caused by unknown pathogens present with symptoms similar to influenza.


Now, since we know SPECIFICALLY what virus causes SARS-COV-2,
And it's NOT Influenza type A or B,
Then it's not a 'Flu' since it's been specifically identified as otherwise.

Using a 'Colloquialism' for something that is specifically identified NOT to be Influenza A Or B contradicts the definition of 'Influenza', a known quantity, well researched...

Ever wonder why the actual experts stopped calling it 'The Flu' early on and started calling it COVID, COVID-19, SARS-CoV-19, etc when they proved it WAS NOT an influenza virus, not even close?
Not even the same virus group as Influenza, the only thing the two have in common is they are both viruses...

Should you be interested in actual facts, you *Could* start here... 
There are a crap ton of published papers on COVID-19, they are easy to find if you don't want to take any links/information from me specifically.
https://directorsblog.nih.gov/2020/03/26/genomic-research-points-to-natural-origin-of-covid-19/



> Also, your chosen profession of the day as a farmer and your assertion that I believe farmers are hicks would be self-flagellation and I am just no into that.


So you problem isn't with farmers or laymen in general,
With the actual scientific researchers/virologists that are experts in their fields and have pointed out that COVID isn't a 'Flu',

Your issue is with me specifically, that you will argue against anything I write, any science backing what I write about, and generally you only post to attack and insult me in specific...



> Long story short, you really shouldn't let my opinion of your knowledge on any subject cause dismay. Have a wonderful day, Mr. Hammer.


Hot, humid, not so good on a guy missing about half lung capacity,
And when you throw pollen & mold in there, makes for a pretty miserable day outside...
So I'm mostly indoors today, good day to catch up on paperwork, TED talks, science journals, etc.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

1. Just my dua kroner, but I have seen Fauchi’s reputation hammered. 

2. I do not understand why anyone posting here assumes that their interactions are a private or A-B conversation. This is a public forum. Therefore, it isn’t possible to “intrude” on a series of back and forth posts. I repeat that this is a public forum, and comments should always be expected.


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

The far right have gone to the desperate attempts to connect Dr. Fauchi with actually helping the Chinese 'Create' the virus,
(Link from actual professionals on the created or natural question,
https://directorsblog.nih.gov/2020/03/26/genomic-research-points-to-natural-origin-of-covid-19/ )

And tried to connect him directly with intentional spread of said virus...
Which by definition would be accusing him of mass murder with absolutely ZERO facts to support the claim, but then again that's how propaganda works.

Dr. Fauchi did nothing but repeat what literally every other medical professional in the world did,
Recommend masks, disinfectant, reduce unnecessary contact with others.
Protect yourself & others this way...

BUT... Some people just want to see the world burn, others have made a political viewpoint a religion and 'Non-Believers' should die...

They don't even have the right guy, Dr. Peter Daszak, a researcher for NIH that rang the waring bell on these viruses back in 2002,
Helped stop the SARS & MERS viruses in it's tracks when previous adminstration & other governments listened to actual science.
SARS & MERS being the two older siblings of SARS-COV-2...

13 years ago, his studies, and several others, into the COVID viruses in China prompted an alert that a COVID mutation was coming...
And when it reached white house ears, their funding was cut.
https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2020/06/scientists-predicted-coronavirus-pandemic/613003/

Desperate attempts to discredit Dr. Fauchi telling you to follow common sense proceedures and protect yourself and NOT inject bleach...
And gets hammered by the far right because he tells you how to protect yourself and not run right out for syringes & bleach, anti-malaria drugs.

Now, keep in mind the anti-malaria drug idea came from science fiction,
Adopted by the far right as a conspiracy theory,
That science fiction book is "After It Happened", by Devon C. Ford and proposed an anti-malaria drug protected a percentage of the population from a killer pandemic.

If you are into science fiction/post apocalypse books, it's a pretty good series of books, and they are on audiobook.
(Should anyone care to fact check the above by listening to the series. We know there are those that have to learn the hard way.)
It should NOT be considered science fact since it has nothing to do with reality, actual science, etc,
It's strictly entertainment...

It's a shame a segment of the population can't differientate science fiction from science fact,
And it's a shame that our president subscribes to these science fiction/conspiracy theories while denying actual science & facts, literally every medical professional in the world,
But that's the way things go these days...


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

When you consider that many adult citizens (about 20%) have not completed a high school education, and the IQ of the general population here is 98, it really isn’t surprising. 

I am not posting sources. I am going outside to enjoy the day.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

Graduating high school does little more than give your employer hope that your trainable at something


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> When you consider that many adult citizens (about 20%) have not completed a high school education, and the IQ of the general population here is 98, it really isn’t surprising.
> 
> I am not posting sources. I am going outside to enjoy the day.


We were looking to hire about 12 people, took 2,500-ish applications,
Threw out the ones where they couldn't spell the name of the street they lived on, etc...
Left with about 60...

Called most of that group to take a pre-employment drug screen in the next 24 hours,
Never heard from but about 10 after that...

Screened the remainders with basic skills tests,
Find 1/8" or 1/4" on a ruler,
Convert 0.25% to a fraction,
Make change for a dollar,

Read basic instructions
(1. Turn machine power switch to the 'On' position.
2. Note any warning lights on machine log.
3. Look through safety door glass to see if machine is loaded.)

We had to move the facility to a different county since exactly ONE passed the basic reading/instruction test & drug screen...
(She got hired, but commuted to another county for the job, stayed about 11 years until the company sold)

It's hard to find good help, a trip to any public business verifies it.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

JeepHammer said:


> What makes you believe I wouldn't understand?


Past observations.



JeepHammer said:


> Just keeping the animals, or animal tissue alive to host the virus would be a monumental task...


Not really, since the survival rate in humans is above 90%.



JeepHammer said:


> Since there is about a dozen of you that *pile on anyone that dares to disagree*, and you do it in shifts, with venom and insults, *with moderator approval.*..


You answered yourself:



JeepHammer said:


> BOY!
> If that isn't the *pot calling the kettle black*!





JeepHammer said:


> It's unfortunate you can't keep up with the conversations...
> Is there *any specific information you have to refute anything*, or just being your usual insulting self this morning?


Past observations and your previous posts.



JeepHammer said:


> It's unfortunate some people choose to believe conspiracy theories and can't differientate between science & 'Magic', but *there isn't much I can do* about the lack of basic education in this country.


Perhaps you should work on your *own* rather than continuously trying to "educate" everyone else.



JeepHammer said:


> *prevarication, hyperbole & insults doesn't qualify as legitimate debate/discussion* on the subject at hand which is man made virus or not.


And you use those in nearly every post on nearly every topic. 



JeepHammer said:


> BOY!
> If that isn't the *pot calling the kettle black*!


Do you see the irony yet?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Thank you, JeepHammer. You illustrated my point beautifully and from your experience. 

Expecting the unemployable masses to think logically, act reasonably, and vote wisely is folly.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Redlands Okie said:


> Graduating high school does little more than give your employer hope that your trainable at something


I tend to agree. But hopefully for most people means you have had basic socializing can read and write at an acceptable levels, can figure out problems

or it means you can fake all of the above.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

JeepHammer said:


> We were looking to hire about 12 people, took 2,500-ish applications,
> Threw out the ones where they couldn't spell the name of the street they lived on, etc...
> Left with about 60...
> 
> ...


I agree. My son works at a local mill. They have that problem. Drug testing probably eliminates a third. Reading comprehension at a grade 8 level eliminates many. They are constantly looking for people at $22 hr. starting. 
And some of the ones they hire get eliminated on random drug tests. 
Quite sad really.


----------



## RobertDane (Feb 14, 2020)

Don't forget the Sahara dust..Have a yellowish brown sky today...s.c. kansas..and I won't
go outside without my p95...

https://www.wusa9.com/article/weath...ct-dc/65-3cc6581d-ad62-47db-bcf9-72d4d38fe16c


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> When you consider that many adult citizens (about 20%) have not completed a high school education, and the IQ of the general population here is 98, it really isn’t surprising.
> 
> I am not posting sources. I am going outside to enjoy the day.


Does graduating high school effect your IQ?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Thank you, JeepHammer. You illustrated my point beautifully and from your experience.
> 
> Expecting the unemployable masses to think logically, act reasonably, and vote wisely is folly.


You bought all that?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

HDRIDER, I put two facts in one sentence. That’s all. 

Did I buy all the info about trying to high competent, non-drugged employees? I didn’t have to “buy” it. I know enough business people who have had similar trouble to understand the validity of his experience. I hire folks to work on my rental properties. I have had trouble getting competent help. 

It is the way of things in some job markets right now.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

Very much so.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> HDRIDER, I put two facts in one sentence. That’s all.
> 
> Did I buy all the info about trying to high competent, non-drugged employees? I didn’t have to “buy” it. I know enough business people who have had similar trouble to understand the validity of his experience. I hire folks to work on my rental properties. I have had trouble getting competent help.
> 
> It is the way of things in some job markets right now.


You seem tense


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Past tense.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

HDRider said:


> You run when you get called out.
> 
> I do hope you have a great day. We are going on a picnic to Big Springs MO


Nope. I just won't play your games. Easy peasy lemon squeezy. 

I had a wonderful brunch, successful shopping, and my belly hurts from laughing. Perfect day.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

HDRider said:


> Does graduating high school effect your IQ?


Doesn't effect it. Might affect it, but doubtful.


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

One way to avoid a crap load of the education issues, hire vets.
Military did the pre-screening.

Vets come with their own sets of issues sometimes...
But honestly it's not any worse than having non-vets with marriages, kids, 'Partying', and the numerous & expansive issues anyone else has.
Dealing with people is complicated, and I don't do it very well...
Gears & wires are my strong point, people, not so much.

Housewives and vets get a lot done, both understand that 'Crap' jobs come along, and someone has to deal with them before things progress.
No point in hiring an office sitter, all they get done is prowling the internet and playing games,
And the games aren't limited to the internet, they like to play office games, create trouble to entertain themselves while avoiding anything productive.

Housewives are good at multitasking, keeping 10 balls in the air at once!
Between juggling kids, household budget, keeping everyone fed, and everything else they have to do...
They take a little longer to bring up to speed, but once they get rolling, they can manage a 'To Do' list like crazy! Move from one thing to another seamlessly.
I've seen them manage boxing, shipping, stocking shelves, assembling small parts, cleaning/housekeeping, restocking machines, etc without any prodding,
Simply put down what they were doing and pick right up something else like they never stopped.
I can't do that, I have to take a minute and review what I'm *Supposed* to be doing, gear up to get rolling.

Vets are good at slogging away at a task until it's done CORRECTLY and don't make excuses, they KNOW they are accountable, so you never have to waste time trying to fix the blame,
Something goes wrong, they take the blame (if there is blame to assign) and get on with fixing the problem.
It helps when you have a boss/supervisor/manager that knows 'Crap Happens' and is on board with getting on with things...
Vets are EXTREMELY good at pre-planning, they can anticipate virtually any issue and compensate for almost anything that can go wrong, have a "Plan B, C & D" at hand.

As for the current employee pool,
My pet peeve, when they can't be bothered to look up from the cell phone during an interview!

When you *Claim* to be a machinist and can't find 1/8" on a machinist rule, can't zero a caliper, then it's a good bet you lied...

When you *Claim* to be a machinist and can't convert 1/4" into 0.250" it's a good bet you lied. (Fractions to Decimal)

When you *Claim* to be a computer programmer and can't spell the launguage you claim to write in, it's a good bet you lied... (COBOL spelled Cobalt)

When you *Claim* to have a high school or advanced education, and can't spell the street you live on, then it's a good bet you lied... (Walnut just isn't that hard to spell...)

THEN THERE IS DRUG/ALCOHOL SCREENING...
We gave them 24 hours to show up for a pre-employment drug screen...* Total deal breaker!*
I don't know much about 'Drug Culture', so apparently there are a LOT more people using drugs than I believed possible...
I've been taking drug screens since '79 when I joined the military, 16 years of drug screening, and still take them regularly.
I didn't exclude myself from my business drug screens, and now I have drug screens for the commercial licence...
So I simply don't get the drug thing, but it's an issue when trying to hire people.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> Nope. I just won't play your games. Easy peasy lemon squeezy.
> 
> I had a wonderful brunch, successful shopping, and my belly hurts from laughing. Perfect day.


I hope your belly heals up.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

U.S. District Judge Cormac J. Carney was addressing a webinar organized by the local bar association, and commented on the vandalism of courthouses by the Black Lives Matter movement:

During the webinar, Carney gave an overview of his vision for his time as chief judge and discussed the protests and vandalism in several cities across the nation following the killing of George Floyd by a Minneapolis police officer.

_“It’s been sad, quite frankly, seeing our courthouses vandalized with graffiti,” Carney said in the webinar.

When Carney began discussing his adjusting to the role of chief district judge, his comments turned to Gray.

“Fortunately for me, we have just a fabulous clerk of the court in Kiry Gray. She’s so street-smart and really knows her job,” Carney said._​
When people complained, Carney first tried to justify his use of the phrase, the _Times _reported:

_To me, the term means a person of great common sense, initiative, and ability to work with people and get things done. It saddened me greatly to learn that some people view the term to be demeaning to people of color. I never knew that there was a different definition of the term._​
He later resigned from his post as Chief Judge in a e-mail, according to the _Times_:

_I have apologized to Ms. Gray, but I have concluded that a simple apology will not put this matter to rest. There will be division in the Court, unnecessary, negative and hurtful publicity, and a diversion from the Court’s essential mission of administering justice if I were to continue serving as the Chief District Judge._​
https://www.latimes.com/california/...eles-steps-down-racially-insensitive-comments


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

HDRider said:


> U.S. District Judge Cormac J. Carney was addressing a webinar organized by the local bar association, and commented on the vandalism of courthouses by the Black Lives Matter movement:
> 
> During the webinar, Carney gave an overview of his vision for his time as chief judge and discussed the protests and vandalism in several cities across the nation following the killing of George Floyd by a Minneapolis police officer.
> 
> ...


Hope there was more reasons behind the scenes for him to resign that calling someone street smart.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Redlands Okie said:


> Hope there was more reasons behind the scenes for him to resign that calling someone street smart.


That seems to be it


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

We can take a lot more before we return to normal.


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

HDRider said:


> U.S. District Judge Cormac J. Carney was addressing a webinar organized by the local bar association, and commented on the vandalism of courthouses by the Black Lives Matter movement:


False on face value...
This is *YOUR* statement before any quotes, links,
And considering quotes & links aren't facts or evidence, it's doubly troubling that you attempt to dump everything on BLM or any other group.

No evidence what so ever that all damage was done by BLM or any other organized group.
When specific people or groups are charged with vandalism and court vetted evidence is vetted/presented, Etc.

There are a LOT of anti-government groups and just plain criminals out there that have jumped at a chance to create trouble...

*Once again an attempt to hate bait*, inflame, misinform/lie to anyone that might not be spending all their time keeping up with who was arrested, tried, and what there motivation was, if they were a part of BLM or any other group.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

JeepHammer said:


> False on face value...
> This is *YOUR* statement before any quotes, links,
> And considering quotes & links aren't facts or evidence, it's doubly troubling that you attempt to dump everything on BLM or any other group.
> 
> ...


OK - This did not happen in YOUR world.

I made it all up.


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

HDRider said:


> OK - This did not happen in YOUR world.
> 
> I made it all up.


Like most of the hate bating going on here...


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

JeepHammer said:


> Like most of the hate bating going on here...


Now that this never really happened, maybe you can move along.

Oh, too, there was a link.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Are we there yet?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Red white and blue


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Are we there yet?


Soon, real soon.


----------

